# Employer doesn't pay Maternity pay - how do you manage to pay rent?



## bluebug33 (2 Dec 2008)

Hi,
A friend of mine is pregnant (unplanned) and has found out her employer doesn't pay maternity pay.  She will have to rely on the State Benefit for the duration of her maternity leave (about €220 pw I think).  Her boyfriend has become unemployed and is receiving Jobseeker's Benefit of about €135 pw. 

With this income (about 350 pw) they can barely pay the rent on their one-bed apartment, nevermind pay bills and buy food.  She does have a job to go back to, but is there any other state supports she can claim while on maternity leave? Obviously, he is looking for work at the moment. 

Do you have to take full maternity leave? Can it be cut short if you need to go back to work?  Can the Dept of Social Welfare help with rent allowence or could the boyfriend get rent supplement for a short period of time, until she goes back to work?  

I have been looking at 'citizens information' but can't find anything definitive.  Any pointers?  She is getting worried now. 

thanks


----------



## Jonathan.OB (2 Dec 2008)

Firstly, her boyfriend should be able to receive up to €195 per week, provided he has been paying his PRSI in full. 

Secondly, she will be entitled to €220 per week, only if she has met the minimum PRSI contributions. 

Perhaps it's best for her to contact her local social welfare office asap. 

In relation to returning to work early - if she planned on doing so, would it make financial sense with having to pay for a full-time childminder, etc? 
I'm not sure if there is a period before which you cannot return to work, but I would imagine her employer would have to be satisfied she's able to work to the best of her ability and she will have to give him 4 weeks notice of when she plans to return. 

Jon

Jon


----------



## Jonathan.OB (2 Dec 2008)

here's a contact for her: 

*Maternity Benefit Section*

Line 1:
 Department of Social and Family Affairs 
Line 2:
 Social Welfare Services Office 
Line 3:
 St. Oliver Plunkett Road 
Line 5:
 Letterkenny 
County:
 Donegal 
Country:
 IRELAND 
Tel:
 +353 1 704 3000 
Locall:
 1890 690 690 
Homepage:
http://www.welfare.ie 
Email:
maternityben@welfare.ie


----------



## Welfarite (2 Dec 2008)

BF's reduced JB may be due to the fact that he is on Jobseeker's allowance which is means-tested with her pre-Mat earnings taken inotm account. If so, he should ask to have his claim reviewed based on her reduced income.


----------



## bluebug33 (2 Dec 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the reponses.  I don't have their exact details -am trying to help out without being too nosey, but I think they are just realising that they will be under serious financial pressure in the coming months. 

She should get max maternity benefit as she has been working full time for many years. I less sure of his status.

With max maternity benefit, and max jobseeker's benefit they should be getting aboout €1,900 per month  Add child benefit (€165 pm) and the early child supplement, and they would have about €2,100 per month.  Rent is €1,100 per month.  Can a small family survive on 1,000 per month for food and bills ?  (According to Citizens Info website it is unlikely they will get rent supplement because she is in full time employment)

Friends and family are helping out w/ cots and prams etc, and they don't have an extravegant lifestyle.  I just can't belive things got so bad for them so quickly.  Will direct her to the community welfare officer and have her confirm her maternity benefit.  

Is she does returnt ot work early, I guess her boyfriend will do childminding until he gets a job.  

bloody hell.  Are we all just a few paychecks away from financial hardship?
thanks for the responses


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Dec 2008)

bluebug33 said:


> .......... bloody hell.  Are we all just a few paychecks away from financial hardship?



One paycheck away I think. No income and everything becomes a liability.


----------



## Rigoletto (3 Dec 2008)

PaddyBloggit said:


> One paycheck away I think. No income and everything becomes a liability.


 
only if you are living hand to mouth with no savings.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Dec 2008)

bluebug33 said:


> Can a small family survive on 1,000 per month for food and bills ?


I would imagine so. Especially if they budget to live within their means. Draw up your own budget of income and expenditure to see how it works out. If the latter exceeds the former then look for opportunities to cut back.


----------



## sandrat (3 Dec 2008)

she may be due a refund of tax already paid at the end of the year. Also once the baby is born she will be entitled to child benefit of 166 per month and ecb of 275 per quarter


----------



## PaddyBloggit (3 Dec 2008)

Rigoletto said:


> only if you are living hand to mouth with no savings.




but savings shouldn't be used for day to day expenditure. If relying on savings then the only way is down.


----------



## drakey1 (4 Dec 2008)

sandrat said:


> she may be due a refund of tax already paid at the end of the year. Also once the baby is born she will be entitled to child benefit of 166 per month and _ecb of 275 per quarter_



The early childcare supplement will be paid monthly from Feb 09 and it will be 92€ per month paid on the second Monday of the month.


----------



## suimhneach (4 Dec 2008)

can they not apply for a council house?  with him been uneployed and her with a baby on the way it sure makes sense


----------



## ClubMan (5 Dec 2008)

PaddyBloggit said:


> but savings shouldn't be used for day to day expenditure. If relying on savings then the only way is down.


Not if it's a stopgap measure.


----------



## Welfarite (5 Dec 2008)

suimhneach said:


> can they not apply for a council house? with him been uneployed and her with a baby on the way it sure makes sense


 

If they apply for Rent supplement, they will have to apply for social housing as part of the process.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (11 Dec 2008)

suimhneach said:


> can they not apply for a council house? with him been uneployed and her with a baby on the way it sure makes sense


 
It takes years for that to happen.I have been on a list for 8 years.Was offered a dump of a place in Dundrum in 2001.And when i say dump ,it was a s*** hole.I wouldnt let a dog sleep in it never mind me and my little girl.


----------

